# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Referandum sonrası Rusya ve Öin Türkiye'yi gözden çıkardı

## bozok

*AVRASYACILAR'A KüTü HABER*

 

07.10.2010 23:56

Rusya'dan Kıbrıs Rum Kesimi'ne ilk kez Devlet Başkanlığı düzeyinde ziyaret yapıldı.

Rum kesimini ziyaret eden Rusya Devlet Başkanı Dimitry Medvedev, 
*''Kıbrıs'ın 1974'te cereyan eden ve etkileri bugün bile giderilemeyen trajedisini izlerken kalbimiz sızladı''* dedi.

Medvedev, *''Kıbrıs Cumhuriyeti''* olarak nitelediği Kıbrıs Rum yönetimi için,
''Tescilli dostumuz ve ortağımız oldu ve öyle olmaya devam ediyor. Avrupa Birliği'ne tam üye olarak 'Kıbrıs', Rusya ile AB arasındaki stratejik kalkınma için, eşitlik ve karşılıklı çıkarlar temelinde çok şeyler yapıyor'' dedi.

Rus lider, Kıbrıs sorununun dıştan baskılar olmadan, hazır reçeteler veya suni takvimler dayatılmaya çalışılmadan, toplumlararası görüşmelerle çözümünden yana olduklarını da dile getirdi.

Oysa Denktaş zamanında dönemin Rusya Devlet Başkanı Vladimir Putin, özel yetkili iki resmi büyükelçisi üernişev ve Zaitsev'i KKTC'ye göndermiş, Annan Planı konusunda da BM Güvenlik Konseyi'ndeki tezgahı tersten de olsa veto ederek Türkiye'nin çıkarlarına çalışmıştı. Hatta Putin, Abhazya ile KKTC arasında koşutluk olduğunu söylemiş ve bir anlamda KKTC'yi tanıma sinyali bile vermişti. *Gürcistan savaşı sonrası, Abhazya ve Güney Osetya'da ise Ankara'dan beklediği desteği bulamayan Rusya, referandum sonrası Türkiye'nin Amerikan etki alanında olduğunu kabul etti.* 

Moskova, ortaya çıkan Atlantikçi (Okyanus ütesi) görünüme göre, geleneksel Ortodoks dostluğuna güçlü bir geri dönüş yapıyor.

Komünist AKEL Partisi'ni de yöneten Kıbrıslı Rum lider Dimitris Hristofyas ile eşinin de SSCB döneminde Moskova'da üniversite okuduğunu düşünürsek, bu dostluk epey gelişecek diyebiliriz.

Rusya ve Rum Kesimi arasında bu tarihi ziyarette tam 15 anlaşma imzalanıyor dersek, ilişkinin giderek artacağı ortada.

Geçtiğimiz 5 yıl içinde Güney Kıbrıs üzerinden Rusya'ya gelen offshore kapital 52 milyar, Rusya'dan Güney Kıbrıs'a akan Rus sermayesi ise 16 milyar dolara çıktı.

Körfez ve ABD için Dubai neyse, Rusya için de Rum Kesimi odur.

Ruslar, sanırız şimdi bu parasal saadeti, Suriye (Lazkiye üssü) üzerinden girdikleri Ortadoğu ve Doğu Akdeniz'de siyasi ve askeri açılardan da geliştirecek.

*üİN'İN YUNANİSTAN SEVDASI* 
Tamam. Yarın da Türkiye'ye geliyor. Bizimle de enerji, ticaret, ulaştırma alanlarında 10 adet anlaşma imzalayacak. Ama Yunanistan daha öncelikli.

Wen Ciabao'dan, üin Halk Cumhuriyeti Başbakanı'ndan söz ediyoruz.

2-9 Ekim tarihleri arasında, Yunanistan, Brüksel, İtalya ve Türkiye'yi kapsayan tura çıkan Wen, Yunanistan'la "kapsamlı stratejik işbirliği" eksenli 13 anlaşma imzaladı.

Geçen Haziran'da, üin Başbakan Yardımcısı Zhang Dejiang'ın ziyaretinde imzalanan 14 anlaşmayla, Yunan tahvil ve bonolarını alma sözü vererek, batık Yunanistan ekonomisine hayat öpücüğü veren üin, tüm Avrupa'ya mal gönderen Atina'daki Pire limanını da 35 yıllığına kiraladı.

AB ve IMF'nin 151 milyar dolarlık kurtarma paketine destek çıkan Pekin yönetimi, 2015 yılına kadar büyüteceği Pire Limanı'nı, üin'in Avrupa üssü yapacak ve üin mallarını Avrupa, Kuzey Afrika ve Doğu Akdeniz'e daha hızlı gönderecek.

ABD ile dolar-yuan savaşına giren üin, avroya karşı da daha ılımlı ve destekleyici bir tavır içinde.

Gerçi Avrupalılar, mali destek politikalarını sınırlayarak avronun değer kaybına izin vermeyince ticarette geriye düştükleri, düşük dolar gibi yuanın da değer kazanmasını istiyor ama, döviz rezervlerini dolardan kısmen avroya çeviren Pekin'e de çok fazla söz söyleyemiyorlar.

*üin Başbakanı Wen Ciabao'nun Ankara ziyaretinde de mühim meseleler konuşulacak tabii ama Pire limanı'nın, Türkiye'nin Avrupa ticaretine vuracağı sekte, Konya'daki Anadolu Kartalı Tatbikatı'na üin uçaklarının katıldığı söylentilerinden çok daha öncelikli bir konu.* 

Anlaşılan o ki, üin ve Rusya, bir ara (1997-2004 arasında bocalayan) gerileyen Amerikan etkisini düşünerek yakınlaştıkları Türkiye'yi artık gözden çıkardı.

İnsan merak etmeden yapamıyor.

Acaba bunun, referandumdaki yüzde 58'lik AKP (ve SP ile BBP) oylarıyla, artık kurulması takvim meselesi haline gelen (BOP kapsamındaki) özerk Kürdistan ve Kuzey Irak'ta NATO hikayeleriyle doğrudan bir ilgisi var mı? Ya da Türkiye’nin kredi notlarıyla parlayan görkemli ekonomik vaziyetinin aslında batı kaynaklı yarım trilyon dolarlık dış borca dayanması mı bu tereddüdü yaratan?


*Hüseyin Vodinalı*
Odatv.com

----------

